# Mannheim Steamroller Halloween 2



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Finally released track info...

CD/DVD to be released Sep 12!

Disc: 1 
1. Creatures of the Night 
2. Addams Family Theme Song 
3. Psycho Theme Song 
4. Dark Shadows Theme Song 
5. Superstition 
6. Outer Limits Theme Song/Control Voice 
7. Monster Mash 
8. Trick or Treat 
9. Dr. Who Theme Song 
10. X-Files Theme Song 
11. Black Magic Woman 
12. Munsters Theme Song 
13. Mummy Walk (Psilvu Sahara) 

Disc: 2 
1. Devil's Oath 
2. Midnight Carnival 
3. Go to the Light 
4. Purgatory's Pond 
5. Cosmic Flatliner 
6. Demon's Dance 
7. Alien Space Battle 
8. Creatures of the Night [Creatures Lift off Mix] 
9. Creatures of the Night [Baltimore Mix] 
10. Creatures of the Night [Techno Mix - UK] 
11. Creatures of the Night [Creatures Original Mix] 

Disc: 3 
1. Creatures of the Night [DVD] [Multimedia Track] 
2. Psycho [DVD] [Multimedia Track] 
3. Monster Mash [DVD] [Multimedia Track] 
4. Creatures of the Night Dance Instructional Video [DVD] [Multimedia Track]


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

WOAH since when did they make haloween cd's? i've loved thier xmas music for years. i might have to check this out!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think the first one came out just a couple years ago.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm am a HUGE Mannheim Steamroller fan, as far as their Christmas music, but I was disappointed in their first Halloween CD. Is this one any good?? The first one sounded like cheesy midis.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

won't know until Tuesday!

Amazon has a sound clip/video of their rendition of the Psycho theme, it's pretty good.

I was dissapointed in the sound fx from the first disk, they all sounded similar, didn't use any of them. But a few of the songs were pretty good, synthesized? You bet, but so do a lot of other artists. Hopefully they got better on this disk.


They are not targeted to be sinister and scary, more of a fun feel, easily playable at work/home/party etc..... They are not trying to compete with Midnight Syndicate/Nox Arcana/Terror Syndicate etc... more with Eric Kunzel-Cincinnati Pops and other symphonic artists.

I've been a huge Mannheim Steamroller fan since the early 80's when I was introduced to the Fresh Aire series...


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a link to some more samples....

http://dev.shop-amgram.com/Merchant...Code=CA061&Category_Code=HAL&Product_Count=10

Chip Davis resides just outside of Omaha.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Found it at Evil-Mart today! $14.88 for all three disks!!
Watched the dvd videos, and am currently listening to the music disk. Liking what I've seen & heard so far. Would be great for any Halloween party!

Haunty

*Note- This was not a paid for endosement for this product, and do not accept responibility for liking or not liking it. hehehe


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Here's a link to some more samples....
> 
> http://dev.shop-amgram.com/Merchant...Code=CA061&Category_Code=HAL&Product_Count=10
> 
> Chip Davis resides just outside of Omaha.


Few people know that Chip Davis & Mannheim Steam roller were the band of CW McCall. Listen to any CW McCall song, especially the drummer!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow....I did not know that. I guess we do learn something new every day.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Now if only Chip and company would buy a few new synths. IMHO, they haven't produced anything new since the eighties...it's pretty much the same rehashed arrangements applied to new tunes. I really liked their early recordings (Fresh Aire) up to the first couple of Xmas recordings, but they seem to be cashing in these days. It's too bad. they're more talented than these recent discs let on.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

freakengine said:


> Now if only Chip and company would buy a few new synths. IMHO, they haven't produced anything new since the eighties...it's pretty much the same rehashed arrangements applied to new tunes. I really liked their early recordings (Fresh Aire) up to the first couple of Xmas recordings, but they seem to be cashing in these days. It's too bad. they're more talented than these recent discs let on.


Amen!!! I couldn't agree more.... You really need to listen to Fresh Aire 3 & 4 to hear them at their peak.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

But, have you heard their recent work?
Both the first Halloween & the current Halloween2 cd sets .


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Haunty said:


> But, have you heard their recent work?
> Both the first Halloween & the current Halloween2 cd sets .


Yes.... there's only a couple CD's by Mannheim Steamroller I don't have....

I would use their Halloween music in a light hearted manner, more of ambient background music rather than at a haunt designed to strike fear into the TOT's... I'll play it at work, play it in the car etc..... but it's not in the same ballpark as Nox Arcana, Petruccelli, Midnight Syndicate, Terror Syndicate, Virgil etc.....


I Didn't buy the 2nd halloween disc they came out with (Monster Mix) because it was a re-hash of the origonal Halloween 2 cd release, but I will probably be going out at lunch and buying their newest Halloween 2.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

The Halloween CDs are on iTunes.


----------

